# Found Jacobsen Greens King 522 For Sale - Opinions Please



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Jacobsen Greens King 522 posted for sale 24 days ago, originally $1400, now $1000 OBO (as of about a week ago). Description says all functions are fine, 11-blade reel, grass catcher. No other info other than these three pics...




























Looks great. I have only a crappy manual reel and am looking for a powered model though I'd prefer a Toro or even a John Deere over a Jacobsen. For the right price I'd buy this. $600 and meet somewhere in between, no more than $850??? But why is this still for sale to begin with? Am I way off on pricing?


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

It does look super clean but it is on the older side. Probably early-mid 2000s. I'd say make your best offer and see what happens.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Pretty nice machine. I don't think $1000 is asking too much from what I've been seeing on C/L.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

Tell him your'e looking at a Deere as well...might sway him.

This one has a groomer though...which adds to the price.


----------



## elm34 (May 10, 2017)

What is your planned HOC? According to their website the HOC is
GK 518 and 522: 0.062 in. - 0.438 in.


----------



## MWH (Apr 12, 2018)

@Hexadecimal 00FF00 I also found this one in your area ---- https://dallas.craigslist.org/mdf/grd/d/north-richland-hills-jacobson-greens/6938036212.html


----------



## Divine Lawn (Apr 20, 2020)

Is it still for sale 12-02-2020


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00 (Sep 20, 2018)

Divine Lawn said:


> Is it still for sale 12-02-2020


Makes one wonder.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I think for $1000 it looks to be in great shape and is clean. I think if everything else checks out it's definitely worth it as it also comes with a groomer which that part alone would cost about the same as the mower. If it runs good and the reel and bedknife are in good shape, it very well could be worth it.

How far is this mower from you? Depending on where he lives and where he has the mower posted could be the reason it isn't selling.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I might be a tad biased but I'm not sure why you'd want a Toro or Deere over that. Unmatched for aftermarket parts support, and can order OEM parts directly from Jake. To buy a groomer for one is $2k, and this thing looks to be super clean cosmetically.


----------

